# Is Pepper sick, or mourning?



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*So I'm pretty sure that Pepper realizes Peatri is gone, so I have to think he's mourning. But today, he isn't eating, and he had a decreased appetite yesterday. He's also having trouble perching it seems. I already called the vet, and actually am now there, waiting as a fit in, so it will be awhile. Haven't gotten any poop from him on the way here either which is unusual. I'm terrified right now.

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Pepper is probably in mourning.

It's good that you have him at the Avian Vet. That's always the best course of action when you are in doubt.

I'll be waiting to hear what the vet's prognosis is.

Best wishes*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Prayer's for Pepper...Keep us posted kristen....:hug:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Good luck! I hope Pepper's just mourning and not sick, poor little one.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*He's gone

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Very sorry to hear this Kristen, prayer's for you guy's....:hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry for your loss, Kristen. :hug:

http://talkbudgies.com/memory/394129-goodbye-pepper.html*


----------

